# Need help for buying Digital Camera....



## asplashor49 (Jan 29, 2011)

Please help me choose between Sony Cybershot T99, W350 or Canon IXUS 120 IS, IXUS 130...Help me choose one of the four...or recommend a better on if there is any within the same price bracket...HD recording is a must.....thanks in advance.....


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2011)

T99 costs 15k
W350 costs 10k
Ixus 130IS is 12k


So should I assume ur max budget is 15k

if u want a stylish cam rather then Sony T99 u can also get Sony WX1 which have all the latest features of sony like sweep panaroma, backlit illuminating sensor for better low light pics etc and its for 12-13k


tell us what do u want other then 720p video like zoom, pocketable or not, max budget


----------



## asplashor49 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sony Cybershot DSC T99 also costs Rs. 13000, is'nt is??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

dont get Sony T99.. its not at all worth.. touch screen is not not required.. 
instead of this get a digicam with more better feature..


----------



## asplashor49 (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys, is Sony Cybershot T99 really not worth it?  Should I cancel it out from my shortlistings?? It is the only on with a touchscreen...My priorities are HD video recording, budget i.e. under 14000, best in-class imaging and video recording capabilities.....


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2011)

U can really consider Sony WX1...its good


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

asplashor49 said:


> Guys, is Sony Cybershot T99 really not worth it?  Should I cancel it out from my shortlistings?? It is the only on with a touchscreen...My priorities are HD video recording, budget i.e. under 14000, best in-class imaging and video recording capabilities.....



yes cancel dat. not at all worth..

sony Wx1 is good.. sony H55 or PowerShot SX130 IS both are good...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually SX130IS is best among them...but its not pocket-able and large and uses pencil cells which is not as convenient as LiOn

My friend bought Nikon S8000 for 15k...its also good


----------



## asplashor49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok.....Canon Powershot SX130 IS uses 2 alkaline batteries.....so i cancel it out...any other suggestions.....????

I think I should choose between the Canon IXUS 120 IS and the Sony Cybershot W350 as the are priced competitively at INR 11000 and 10000 respectively.....Both are valur for money prepositions....Please help me choose between the two.....Thanks in advance!!


----------



## toofan (Jan 31, 2011)

Buy a sony H55 for your budget. If i remember It has manual mode which will help you to learn and understand the photography better.

canon sx130 Is has also manual mode but some added expenditure on batteries and charger.


----------



## coolest111 (Feb 2, 2011)

remember dsc-wx1 don't have sd card support so high capacity card r costly....

remember dsc-wx1 don't have sd card support so high capacity card r costly....


----------



## asplashor49 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think leaving all the other cheaper alternatives out, I should go for the Sony Cybershot DSC-H55...but please tell me, Is there any other competitor to H55 from Canon?? 
                                         OR 
Should I finalize H55???
Thanks for the advice so far!!


----------



## toofan (Feb 6, 2011)

one more option for you to confuse you. Search on net for the reviews and select between
Sony Cybershot DSC-H55 (10x zoom, manual mode) MRP: 14990.
Fujifilm FinePix S2500 HD (18x Zoom, manual mode) MRP: 14999.

Thing generally sell much cheaper the MRP. And don't every buy from there showroom. There you will find them most expensive.

do a research on net and buy which is better and shoots you.

If looking for image quality and a good all rounder go for Panasonic FZ38 without bill. you could shoot RAW (this is good only if you know image editing)


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 27, 2011)

H55 is a good camera and if u want a better one then u can also go for sony hx7v which is 3k costlier than h55 but it is gr8 cam


----------

